# 2 or 3 posts...sorry



## mhaleusa (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not sure if I was supposed to post 3 total or 2 in addition to the introduction and Rules post. 

Sorry about that. I think I've covered all the introduction stuff pretty well...so hopefully that will be enough.

Thanks for your time.

Mark


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I interpret the rule as three regular posts. I thought you might be sorry you posted lots of information in your introduction! That's all right, though! It's all right to repeat the important parts. Please put all of 3 posts in one thread. Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know this is a little confusing.

One post has to be signing the rules.

One post has to be an introduction of yourself.

The third post can be anything, even welcoming someone else, so it's not possible for them to be all in one thread. It almost has to be three different threads.

BUT, you won't be approved until you sign the rules *and* do an intro thread, no matter how many posts you make.


----------



## mhaleusa (Oct 31, 2010)

Signed rules, did an intro thread, and asked a question about how people view their cats (in relation to children maybe), and then another post on "how many posts?" 

LOL.

Is that good?


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Well you now have 7, so yes


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad I'm not the only one interpreting the rules differently! I believe the three posts are required to make sure the new member is not a spammer or a troll, and we can't learn that from just signing the rules.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> Your first 3 posts will be in the intro section only. *One post* must be your own topic, introducing yourself. * One post* must be on the rules thread, which can be found here: Forum Rules - MUST read AND sign stating that you have read them. The *remaining post* can be on your own thread, or on another thread in this section. If you are unsure of how to start your own topic, simply click on the button that says "New Topic" and fill out the subject line and the message body, and then click Submit.


Three posts are required, but even if you make 10 posts, if the three required posts listed above in the rules aren't included, you won't be approved.

They are supposed to be your FIRST three posts. 

And you have to give the mods time to approve them. It says to allow up to 48 hours for approval, but we usually approve them pretty quickly, sometimes within minutes if you've posted correctly.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Yup, all done


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

You should be good to go Dan, if it's still not working try logging out and back in, sometimes the forum takes a while to realize you have been approved


----------

